# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Chèn Flash vào WinForm mà ko cần đường dẫn

## hungneu

Mình biết chèn Flash vào trong Form rùi nhưng mình muốn làm sao để chương trình đọc file Flash ở trong Debug mà không cần đường dẫn cụ thể đến đó. Để khi đưa dự án sang ổ khác mà không phải sửa lại đường dẫn cho nó.

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

không có pro nào giúp đc mình ah [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## hvdnghia3

Đầu tiên bạn đặt File Flash cùng thư mục với file chạy Exe, rồi dùng hàm có sẵn như sau
Trong VB.net


```
me.flash1.filename = Application.StartupPath() & "\ten_file_flash.swf"
```

Trong C#


```
this.flash1.filename = Application.StartupPath + "\\ten_file_flash.swf"
```

Chúc bạn thành công ^_^

----------


## icanfly

Cái này cũng có thể áp dụng cho những ngôn ngữ khác. Như web cũng có thể làm như vậy.

----------

